# HELP! Horse really sick.... chronic diarrhea!!!



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Consumption of large amounts of sand, which then accumulates in the large intestine, can produce diarrhea, weight loss, or colic. Sand is ingested when the horse or foal is kept on sandy pasture or is fed hay or grain in a sandy area (paddock, stall, or pasture). Some horses or foals preferentially eat dirt and sand if it is in their environment. A diagnosis is based on history of a sandy environment, the presence of sand in the feces, “sand sounds” on auscultation of the ventral abdomen, and (if available) abdominal radiographs that reveal the presence of sand in the large colon. Treatment involves use of a hemicellulose product (psyllium seed hull) administered via nasogastric tube or added to the grain daily. Diarrhea generally resolves within 2-3 days of initiation of treatment. Generally, 3-4 wk of treatment is necessary to remove all the sand and may need to be repeated if the horse or foal is not removed from the source of sand. Preventive psyllium treatment (daily for 1 wk each month) has been used where sand enterocolitis is common. There are several psyllium products on the market; many horses prefer the pelleted over the powdered form


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

There was a horse at the barn I used to work at that had to be fed generic Pepto Bismal everyday. You have to use a lot - this horse was getting a whole bottle a day, half in the morning grain and half at night. It may be cheaper to try a probiotic supplement, such as SmartDigest from SmartPak Equine. It help horse's with digestion problems.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Careful with the pepto- it contains an asprin like substance and can actually cause worse tummy aches if administered too frequently.


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

EternalSun said:


> There was a horse at the barn I used to work at that had to be fed generic Pepto Bismal everyday. You have to use a lot - this horse was getting a whole bottle a day, half in the morning grain and half at night. It may be cheaper to try a probiotic supplement, such as SmartDigest from SmartPak Equine. It help horse's with digestion problems.


How big is the bottle? can you find a pic online?


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I also would use caution using that much pepto

Has the horse been treated for ulcers? Sure sounds like ulcer problems. Being sick can cause one and so can antibiotics

If he was mine I would

1. Put him on Gastroguard
2. Put him on Biosponge for the diarhea
3. Hand walk him on grass to get his appetite going again. Not many horses will refuse grass and I have seen this save 2 horses lives that were refusing to eat. 

Then I would put him on EQuine Sr complete feed to start getting his weight back up

Sending good thoughts


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Back up and tell me this horse's COMPLETE diet everything he eats??

I have had great luck Probios in the paste form..


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Has your vet cultured the diarrhea to see if there is a bacteria that is causing the diarrhea? Has your horse's full diet been examined for nutrient balance as well as good quality ingredients? Has there been any bloodwork done?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Be sure to give him electrolytes in his water to replace the lost fluids. Water alone cannot combat dehydration.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

The bottle was 8 fluid ounces and was a generic. You can get them at the dollar store for a dollar a bottle, but I still think the probiotics would you give you better results.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

First step, find a new vet. Have the new vet run blood work, culture the stool, and do a full exam.

If he were mine, I'd put him on 3-5 lbs of hay pellets (alfalfa or alfalfa mixed) per feeding, 1 cup stabilized rice bran a day, GUT supplement (has probiotics in it) or Probios, and Aloe Vera juice (you can buy it at a health food store). Give 5x the dose of Aloe that is recommended for adults. 

Spike his water with electrolytes and some molasses, to encourage him to drink more. Give him lots of turn out time, in a pasture or paddock by himself. There are 1,000,000x more germs and pathogens in a stall than out in a field.

Good articles on Diarrhea:
Treatment for Equine Diarrhoea
Horse health: Diarrhea causes and treatments - by Maureen Bordelon - Helium


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> First step, find a new vet. Have the new vet run blood work, culture the stool, and do a full exam.


Find a new vet.

The internet is a great way to network and gather information but if this is as serious as you say, you need a real live in person doctor.


----------



## StarFeesh (Apr 27, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> First step, find a new vet. Have the new vet run blood work, culture the stool, and do a full exam.
> 
> If he were mine, I'd put him on 3-5 lbs of hay pellets (alfalfa or alfalfa mixed) per feeding, 1 cup stabilized rice bran a day, GUT supplement (has probiotics in it) or Probios, and Aloe Vera juice (you can buy it at a health food store). Give 5x the dose of Aloe that is recommended for adults.
> 
> ...


I agree, but make sure you have one bucket of just plain water. Don't put electrolytes in all of it, just two buckets and then a third with pure water. But I agree, call a new vet ASAP.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

mls said:


> Find a new vet.
> 
> The internet is a great way to network and gather information but if this is as serious as you say, you need a real live in person doctor.


Couldn't agree more. Instead of asking for fast help here that could endanger the horse further, call a VET!!!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont know if anyone else has said this, i dont want to read everyone elses posts, but one of the horses at my farm is older, and he had veryyy bad diarrhea, our vet said to put a table spoon of pumkin filler in his feed once a day. you can find it in a can at your local grocery store. its the filler you put in a pumkin pie. its helped him SOO much. he's gained weight, everything!


----------

